# Research/Volunteer opportnities



## Meddoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Guys

Was wondering if there are any research/volunteer opportunities for 1st year international medical students in the US for the summer.


Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup there sure are, you just have to find them.

All you have to do is pick a field that you're interested in, then google that field along with the word 'research'. It's really that easy. Once you find hospitals that are committed to doing research in that field, read up on the faculty and see who's in charge.

Go ahead and email that dr and let him know you're interested in volunteering for research assistance.


----------



## Meddoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Have you gotten research experience in the US as a medical student?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup, sure have.


----------



## Meddoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Great. At which institutions? Was is difficult to obtain? Any tips on how to get some myself?

Thanks


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Meddoc said:


> Great. At which institutions? Was is difficult to obtain? Any tips on how to get some myself?
> 
> Thanks



The best way to get an elective is to start early and apply to multiple places. Often you won't even get a response to your e-mail which is why it's so important to send e-mails to many different places. There's no magical list of which place you should go for your electives. Many different places accept foreign students for electives so you should first decide on a field and then narrow the search from there by finding the top hospitals that are performing research in that department.

A lot of members come to the forum asking where members have been accepted and then only apply there. Honestly it doesn't matter where MastahRiz was accepted because unless you happen to have the same field interests what worked for other members won't be the best choice for you. While it might be the easy way out it's definitely not the best career choice.

MastahRiz has given you some great advice -- Let the e-mailing begin!

Check out this thread: http://medstudentz.com/medical-stud...nternational-students-clinical-electives.html for more info on where you can apply.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Also check out this thread for more details on how to go about emailing.

http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html

Keep in mind, this is the unofficial way to go about getting electives, but it works better. The official method involved getting in touch with the school's elective department, sending in an application and possibly being assigned to a field you're not interested in.


----------



## optimisticdoc (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey rizwan!! m in 2nd year.... n havnt done an elective yet.... was wondering how many electives should we go for?? 3, 4 or 5?? etc... what do you say one research and 2 clinicals m confused?? since ur from pakistan can u also tell us about expenses per visit... if ur a total stranger... 

as m in 2nd year... what is meant by topic ?? (anatomy, physio , biochem or specific topics lke something on cortisol etc).... 

waitin for reply.... thanks


----------

